# Witnessed first boggle



## TheNameIsWater (May 8, 2018)

HI EVERYONE

Nothing's wrong, I'm just SO EXCITED. My rats bruxed and boggled at being pet for the first time tonight!!!! I wish I had video, but I don't, but I'm also just soooo happy!!!! We had them on the bed with towels laid out and suddenly they just cuddled up to us and then let us pet them and then THE BOGGLE HAPPENED AND I'M SO HAPPY.

They're both in my oversized hoodie rn, just kind of exploring and cuddling. Tbh, it kind of stinks in there now ^^; I'm just gonna have to get used to the marking smell *shrug*

I mean, they're still a little skittish at times, but they're really getting sweet and it's been so rewarding to watch them just learn to be rats finally!

I'm getting my etsy hammocks in this week, too, so they'll have a cozier cage soon.

I just wanted to share how rewarding my experience has been with rats so far, even just 3 weeks in.

What was your first experience like when your rats started to enjoy time with you?


----------



## SheikahEye (Jan 1, 2018)

Haha, I remember when I first heard my rats brux and boggle. I was SO HAPPY! Yeah, marking is just part of what rats do.


----------



## Shadow <3 (Jan 25, 2017)

Thats awesome! For me my first boggle was actually when my rat Shadow was very ill. She was one of my first three girls and got viral pneumonia just 4 days after I got her. She was also super shy and the most skittish rat in the trio! Anyways I took her to the vet and she was so ill she had to be in an oxygen tank with 24/7 care for two days. After that they told me they couldn’t do any more for her and that eventually she had to leave the tank. I was actually prepared to euthanize her that day but the tech on duty told me that she was going to be a cuddly one (how did he know!) and I couldn’t do it. Instead I came home with her and nurses her through the next two weeks. It was incredible though, IDK what the vets did but Shadow went there as a crazy skittish day and left tamer than anything! During that recovery period she was very weak and constantly snuggling or sleeping with me. She would brux and boggle and was verbally so cute. Of course once she recovered she stared running all over like any 3 month old rat but she still retain a crazy live for me and really any human and would always run up and live interacting with you. Then when Shadow hit a year old she suddenly got super snuggly - I’m talking belly rubs, cheek rubs, sleeping on:in my lap, you name it! And that’s how she wa s for the last year and a half of her life, and insanely smart and energetic rat who loved to cuddle for all she was worth.


----------



## Phoene (Dec 21, 2017)

The first boggle is the best! I had mine recently too.

I remember the first time I was Wren boggle was when she was just sitting in a bookcase being happy. She was sitting there, sometimes chewing a book, and I guess she was really enjoying herself. Wren never boggled or bruxed when I pet her since she never wanted me to pet her. Give her the treats and she was happy. Lark, on the other hand, boggles when I pet her and the first time I was so startled and happy! She is my third rat and the first to boggle when I pet her. I rarely get to pet her enough to make her brux because she is a 9-month-old female that doesn't stop for snuggles. When she does get tired she hides under a box and I have to take the box away if I want her to snuggle into my hand.


----------



## Lunchy (Aug 28, 2017)

My boy Charlie actually had to learn to boggle! He has always bruxxed but when we first got him his attempts to boggle were very small and almost unnoticeable. After a few months it seemed like he'd learned to nail it and now ejects his eyeballs from his skull with the best of them


----------



## TheNameIsWater (May 8, 2018)

Awwwww  Thanks everyone for sharing your experiences!

Shadow, that sounds both really scary and very rewarding! Glad you and your Shadow (rat) got close!

D'aww Wren sounds cute, Phoene. And Lark sounds like an adorable little goober <3 My boys are just hitting a year old around now so I think I'm getting into their lives right on schedule for them to like snuggles.

And haha, poor little Charlie. Glad he learned


----------



## violetindigo (Mar 22, 2018)

lmao, nothing like it. Truly cute, so peculiar. congrats.


----------



## KatjaPegasus (Apr 12, 2018)

Congrats! I saw my rat Simon boggling while cuddling, I even got it on video!


----------

